# Mike Aynsley & Alan Dukes discussing Anglo on Vincent Browne tonight 25.7.13



## Brendan Burgess (25 Jul 2013)

should be worth watching.


----------



## Importer (25 Jul 2013)

I won't be watching it .......Let's hope Mr Dukes gets plenty of opportunity to explain himself.


----------



## theresa1 (25 Jul 2013)

Thanks for 'flagging' this Brendan - will give it a watch.


----------



## callybags (25 Jul 2013)

Importer said:


> I won't be watching it .......Let's hope Mr Dukes gets plenty of opportunity to explain himself.


 
This doesn't make any sense.

Why would you want him to explain himself if you are disinterested to the point of not watching the programme?


----------



## Importer (25 Jul 2013)

Trust me when I tell you that I have strong views in this area.
Whether it makes sense to you or not is of no interest to me.


----------



## Sunny (25 Jul 2013)

Really? This could be interesting considering a rumour that the sudden liquidation had to do with Mike  Aynsley's and other top management relationships with the Government. Will be interested to see if he thinks it was a good idea.


----------



## seantheman (26 Jul 2013)

callybags said:


> This doesn't make any sense.
> 
> Why would you want him to explain himself if you are disinterested to the point of not watching the programme?


 
As Phileas Fogg used to say to Passepartout, Don't jump to conclusions, or conclusions may jump on you. The guy only said, "I wont be watching".
Maybe he works nights, Maybe he's gone abroad today........


----------



## Brendan Burgess (26 Jul 2013)

It was a very dull programme.  There was a little bit of setting the record straight. 

I didn't think that there was anything new.  Dukes cut across Aynesley quite a bit as if he didn't like or trust Aynesley's answers to the questions.


----------



## theresa1 (26 Jul 2013)

Brendan Burgess said:


> It was a very dull programme.  There was a little bit of setting the record straight.
> 
> I didn't think that there was anything new.  Dukes cut across Aynesley quite a bit as if he didn't like or trust Aynesley's answers to the questions.





- Totally agree with you Brendan.


----------



## Delboy (26 Jul 2013)

very poor TV....Vinny had his mind on his holidays and took it very easy on them. The solicitors must have being sitting beside the cameras. He tried to avoid Dukes as much as possible and focussed on Aynesley, but as said above, Dukes kept butting in across Anyseley's answers.

Waste of time


----------



## Importer (26 Jul 2013)

It was always going to be poor TV.

There's lots of questions that need answering from those two gentlemen
yet its clear that they are not going to answer them. All the questions will have been pre-agreed in advance to avoid any "discomfort"


----------



## demoivre (26 Jul 2013)

Pathetic but not unexpected effort by the ever incompetent Browne. The bungling, spluttering ill mannered  host is largely clueless about finance - no other network in the world would employ him in such a role imo. The two bankers were terrified of giving the wrong answers and continuously looked nervously at each other. Martin Kings weather forecast that followed the programme was more entertaining but there were similarities in that he is as clueless about meteorology as Browne is about liquidity .


----------



## Gerry Canning (26 Jul 2013)

The normally abrasive Mr Brown must have been on the (quiet) tablets.
None of his trademark histrionic sighs as he { I will ask you the question again} routine.

The show presented more shadows and as a PR exercise failed.

demoivre; Go easy on poor Martin ,didn,t he jump about avoiding the thunderstorms !


----------



## Billo (26 Jul 2013)

The program was as expected, very disappointing. 
No answers there.
Alan Dukes was his usual self, waffling on and on without saying anything.


----------



## oldtimer (26 Jul 2013)

Saw start of it on bedroom tv but fell asleep. It was obvious after 10 minutes questions were pre-arranged.


----------



## Black Sheep (26 Jul 2013)

Did V.Brown just loose his bottle or was he heavily warned to go easy. The whole show seemed to be acting out the prepared script.  Boring, boring and nothing new. Why am I surprised!!!!


----------

